# Topwater Time!



## FishinsMyLife (Mar 14, 2008)

The weather has been nice and I decided to throw some topwater today. I hit one pond with hopes of a big bass on a Zara Spook. I caught one bass, but he wasn't quite as big as I thought the fish hitting a big bait would be. He was 2 or 3 inches longer than the Spook. It started to get dark and I switched to a Terminator Hybrid Spinnerbait/Buzzbait and on the first cast, one boiled up on it and missed. I let the bait drop down and when I got the slack out, the fish was hooked. It was between 2 or 3 pounds and fought like it. I had 4 more boil up on the bait, but none were as determined to eat it as the first fish.

Tomorrow, I'm heading to the cost to try to hook up with some Redfish. Hopefully, I'll have a good report when I get back.

View from the ground









Same as first fish


----------



## Jim (Mar 14, 2008)

Your on a role Bud!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 15, 2008)

Very cool report - please have a great time catching those Bulls!


----------



## slim357 (Mar 15, 2008)

Nice, In a week or so im gonna start tossin some topwaters, still have some pc's that havent seen the water I cant wait to get them wet.


----------



## redbug (Mar 15, 2008)

nice fish, A buddy of mine has been catching a few fish on top water up here in New jersey. He caught them on a small chug bug. his best day so far this year has been 14 fish. 
Wayne


----------

